# Yuan EC300 TV Tuner

## pajamabama

Basically I'm trying to get my TV tuner to work.  I'm fairly confused as to what the hardware/chipset is though.  According to HP (who packaged the card with my new dv6000t lappy) it's Yuan EC300.  Printed on the sticker on the card itself is Hauppauge Computer Works.  And according to lspci the hardware is:

03:00.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant Unknown device 8852 (rev 02)

So can someone suggest a way to figure out what driver I need?  And how to configure this card?

----------

## bcmm

If you've got the same thingy from HP which goes in the Cardbus slot, I think you're looking at the wrong device with lspci. Maybe that's your webcam? 

It shouldn't have any PCI interface at all...

Anyway for some reason, it shows up as a USB device in both windows and Linux on my HP dv9500. The relevant info for mine:

```
# lsusb

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 10b8:0bc7 DiBcom DiBcom USB2.0 DVB-T reference design (MOD3000P) (warm)

# dmesg

input: Yuan Digital TV as /class/input/input8

input: USB HID v1.11 Device [Yuan Digital TV] on usb-0000:00:1a.7-2

Device driver usbdev1.3_ep84 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

```

Is yours the same? Do you have a solution yet? If not, I'll certainly let you know if I get mine working.

(I suspect that the "lacks bus and class..." line only happens with the suspend2 kernel).

----------

## pajamabama

You're right about it not being pci of course.  I think I just wasn't paying attention.    :Embarassed: 

Unfortunately, I don't see anything listed in lsusb or dmesg that looks like the tv card.  I think I read somewhere that there isn't a driver for this one yet.  I think it's an HD card.  Do you have a driver installed?  Maybe I can just try it out and see what happens?  Did you enable anything in particular in the kernel (genkernel) to get it working?  I think I have pcix enabled, but this is the only card I have so I can't really check it.

Here's what I get from those two commands:

```
Oberon ~ # dmesg | grep -i yuan

Oberon ~ # dmesg -v | grep -i tv

Oberon ~ # lsusb -v | grep -i dvb

Oberon ~ #
```

Thanks for the ideas.

----------

## DaggyStyle

please post full lspci and lsusb output

----------

